# drum machine



## acrata4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

http://mountaindulcimer.ning.com/video/hillbilly-drum-machine


----------



## pigpen (Aug 2, 2011)

dude...that was fucking awesome. i wanna meet these guys and make them my new best friends.


----------



## dprogram (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah im thinkin an old aspirin tin with BBs. with a contact mic on it and a toothbrush motor with an eccentric wheel to knock it in 4/4 time. a solar powered snare drum is also a possibility.


----------



## oki (Aug 2, 2011)

awsome...
the cake mixer does make quite a bit of noise though.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah less noisey motor maybe even a pedal wheel. but for people with no music skills they could busk with a device like this.


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 11, 2011)

this is fantastic.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 31, 2011)

ok this is pretty cool if it can be made bigger the roller and motor would have to be on a slider grove of some type that can be pushes to the side and brought back by a spring. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tXBjqmxkZg
damn i hope oki gets back from germany.


----------

